

Visualizing the Creative Process - rsaarelm
http://www.lostgarden.com/2010/08/visualizing-creative-process.html

======
wccrawford
"You can spot a newbie designer from a thousand yards by suggesting they kill
a feature that doesn't seem to be contributing much. Their nostrils flair and
their voice rises. A litany of denials, excuses and accusations pour forth.
And you know immediately that their project is going to be an incoherent piece
of crap. This is a good coaching moment. :-)"

Ah, memories. However, I don't think that's limited to newbies... It also
applies to anyone who is egotistical and controlling. They think any idea they
have is an idea that everyone will love, and can't accept it when you tell
them otherwise. This obviously makes them bad designers.

